# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کتاب خوب واسه امتحان نهایی

## hamid.r

سلام دوستان.یه سوال،واسه امتحان نهایی کتاب پرسمان گاج خوبه یا کتاب زرد امتحان یار که بازم مال گاج؟

----------


## par.rah

سری کتابهای گلبرگ گلواژه خیلی خوبه.من با این کتاب معدلم خیلی خوب شد و به همه هم توصیه میکنم
موقع امتحان نهایی هم حتما سوالات و* پاسخنامه* سوالات رو دانلود کنید و با کلید خودش صحیح کنید
باید عین پاسخنامه خودشون بنویسید

----------


## pezeshki94

کتاب سوالات پرتکرار قلمچی هم عالیه :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان.یه سوال،واسه امتحان نهایی کتاب پرسمان گاج خوبه یا کتاب زرد امتحان یار که بازم مال گاج؟



پیشنهاد من سری کتاب های ماجراهای من و درسام انتشارات خیلی سبز هستش ،
که مخصوص امتحانات نهایی هستند.

انتشارات خیلی سبز برای اکثر درس ها داره سری کتاب های ماجراهای من و درسام رو تالیف و چاپ میکنه...


نمونه صفحات کتاب دین و زندگی(3) ـ ماجراهای من و درسام



نمونه صفحات کتاب شیمی(3) ـ ماجراهای من و درسام





نمونه صفحات کتاب انگلیسی(3) ـ ماجراهای من و درسام

----------


## Egotist

پرسمان گاج خوبه

اما گلوازه ترجیح میدم بهش .

----------


## hamid.r

شما معدلتون چند شد petotem?

----------


## par.rah

> شما معدلتون چند شد petotem?


19/60

----------


## par.rah

> پرسمان گاج خوبه
> 
> اما گلوازه ترجیح میدم بهش .


گلواژه کتاب کارش یا گلبرگ؟؟؟
گلبرگ واسه نهاییه

----------


## par.rah

> کتاب سوالات پرتکرار قلمچی هم عالیه


اینقدر بدم میاد ازش...

----------


## milad1997

> موقع امتحان نهایی هم حتما سوالات و* پاسخنامه* سوالات رو دانلود کنید و با کلید خودش صحیح کنید



سالی که من نهایی داشتم یادمه دقیقا همین کارو کردم

بزرگترین اشتباه زندگیم همین بود....البته یکی از بزرگترین ها  :Yahoo (1): 

به نظر من این کار درست نیست

البته دلایلی هست که توجیه میکنه کار درستیه

ولی اگه  چک نکنین بهتره... بد هر امتحان برید سراغ امتحان بعد و بیخیال امتحانی که گذشت

این نظر شخصیه ی خودمه...

اگه بازم برگردم دو سال پیش هیچ وقت این کارو نمیکنم  :Yahoo (1): 

r.s :

نمیشه گفت همیشه فلان انتشارات خوبه

بعضی جاها گاج خوبه بعضی جاها گلواژه و ...

پیشنهاد من برای دروس عمومی گلواژه هست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## par.rah

> سالی که من نهایی داشتم یادمه دقیقا همین کارو کردم
> 
> بزرگترین اشتباه زندگیم همین بود....البته یکی از بزرگترین ها 
> 
> به نظر من این کار درست نیست
> 
> البته دلایلی هست که توجیه میکنه کار درستیه
> 
> ولی اگه  چک نکنین بهتره... بد هر امتحان برید سراغ امتحان بعد و بیخیال امتحانی که گذشت
> ...


منظورم از موقع امتحان نهایی یعنی مثلا الان 4 شنبست و شنبه ریاضی دارید بشینید و از 88 تا 94 رو حل کنید با پاسخنامه و فرمتش آشنا شید
l

----------


## milad1997

> منظورم از موقع امتحان نهایی یعنی مثلا الان 4 شنبست و شنبه ریاضی دارید بشینید و از 88 تا 94 رو حل کنید با پاسخنامه و فرمتش آشنا شید
> l



آهان بله  منظورتونو من بد متوجه شده بودم

هر چند بچه هایی که سال 93 نهایی داشتن حتما یادشونه

من خودم سر دینی که اولین امتحان بود از سال 84 تا 92 همه رو حل کردم

رفتم سر جلسه....

دریغ از یدونه سوال مشابه  :Yahoo (21): 

رفتم چک کنم دیدم بد نوشتم

کلا روحیه و همه چیم بهم ریخت.. کل نهایی ها از دس رفت  :Yahoo (21): 

 :Yahoo (2): 
پس اینکه شما میگین راه قابل اعتمادی نیست متاسفانه  :Yahoo (2): 

آقا نمیشه با فرمت آشنا شد  :Yahoo (21): 

یهو میزنن همه چیو بهم میریزن

همین بلایی که سر ما اومد

----------


## par.rah

> آهان بله  منظورتونو من بد متوجه شده بودم
> 
> هر چند بچه هایی که سال 93 نهایی داشتن حتما یادشونه
> 
> من خودم سر دینی که اولین امتحان بود از سال 84 تا 92 همه رو حل کردم
> 
> رفتم سر جلسه....
> 
> دریغ از یدونه سوال مشابه 
> ...


بله بله دینی 93 همه رو غافلگیر کرد! من موندم چجوری 20 شدم!

----------


## milad1997

> بله بله دینی 93 همه رو غافلگیر کرد! من موندم چجوری 20 شدم!


منم شدم 19  :Yahoo (4): فک میکردم میشم 13خودم از رو پاسخنامه تصحیح کردم... خودم بودم به خودم 13 میدادم  :Yahoo (21): فک کنم اضافه کردن به همه صدا بچه ها در نیاد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> سری کتابهای گلبرگ گلواژه خیلی خوبه.من با این کتاب معدلم خیلی خوب شد و به همه هم توصیه میکنم
> موقع امتحان نهایی هم حتما سوالات و* پاسخنامه* سوالات رو دانلود کنید و با کلید خودش صحیح کنید
> باید عین پاسخنامه خودشون بنویسید


داداش اینا رو میگید؟؟؟

----------


## Tzar

دو ماه پیش امتحان نهایی دادم 

*بزرگترین اشتبان زندگیم این بود که به کتاب درسی اطمینان نکردم* 
به خدا
 نهایی= کتاب
کتاب درسی رو قورت بده 20 نشدی بیا منو بزن  :Yahoo (76): 

پیشنهاد من : کتاب درسی + سوالات نهایی 
میتونید از گلواژه استفاده کنید ، کل سوال های نهایی رو جمع کرده به صورت مبحث به مبحث

----------


## Tzar

> داداش اینا رو میگید؟؟؟
> فایل پیوست 37937
> 
> فایل پیوست 37938
> 
> فایل پیوست 37939
> 
> فایل پیوست 37940
> 
> فایل پیوست 37941


این کتاب ها عالین 
نهایی ها رو به صورت بخش بخش جمع کرده 
مثلا  بخش تابع 
سوال های نهایی که تا حالا از تابع اومده رو با پاسخ تشریحی جمع کرده 
قیمتش هم یادم نیست 
2500 بود 3000 تومن

----------


## par.rah

> داداش اینا رو میگید؟؟؟
> فایل پیوست 37937
> 
> فایل پیوست 37938
> 
> فایل پیوست 37939
> 
> فایل پیوست 37940
> 
> فایل پیوست 37941


بله منظورم همینا بود

----------


## par.rah

> این کتاب ها عالین 
> نهایی ها رو به صورت بخش بخش جمع کرده 
> مثلا  بخش تابع 
> سوال های نهایی که تا حالا از تابع اومده رو با پاسخ تشریحی جمع کرده 
> قیمتش هم یادم نیست 
> 2500 بود 3000 تومن


3 بود ولی انگار امسال شده 3ونیم

----------


## Mr.Dr

> بله منظورم همینا بود


دکتر، این کتابا رو از کجا میشه سفارش داد؟
نشر گلواژه که انگار فروشگاه نداره.

----------


## Egotist

> گلواژه کتاب کارش یا گلبرگ؟؟؟
> گلبرگ واسه نهاییه


والا اینی ک من دارم اسم خاصی نداره

همون گلوازه اس دیگه!

----------


## par.rah

> دکتر، این کتابا رو از کجا میشه سفارش داد؟
> نشر گلواژه که انگار فروشگاه نداره.


بانک کتابا دارن دیگه
گلواژه تو هر شهری نمایندگی داره

----------


## gole yas

> داداش اینا رو میگید؟؟؟
> فایل پیوست 37937
> 
> فایل پیوست 37938
> 
> فایل پیوست 37939
> 
> فایل پیوست 37940
> 
> فایل پیوست 37941


نمونشا تو سایت گذاشته ولی متاسفانه خرا ب هستش هر کی  که این کتاب را داره میتونه ی چندتا عکس بگیره بزاره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> بانک کتابا دارن دیگه
> گلواژه تو هر شهری نمایندگی داره


والا شهر ما همین قلم چیش هم بزور داره!
-------
فروشگاه اینترنتی "پدرام بوک" قابل اعتماده؟

----------


## sam-n

ببینین بچه ها به نظر من هم گلواژه خوبه هم گاج سیاه
اما اونایی که کتاب تست دارن مثلا واسه شیمی و زیست لازم نیست بگیرن ... جزوه بنی هاشمی کفایت میکنه در حدی که شما با نمونه سوالات آشنا بشین خیلی هم سوال دارن
واسه ریاضی هم آموزش ریاضی خیلی سبز بگیرین خیلی خیلی عالیه
چون تو نهایی فیزیک کم گرفتم هیچی نمیگم
واسه بقیه درساهم بنی هاشمی خوبه

----------


## par.rah

> والا شهر ما همین قلم چیش هم بزور داره!
> -------
> فروشگاه اینترنتی "پدرام بوک" قابل اعتماده؟


بله! بانک کتابا معمولا معتبرن

----------


## sis413

اقا من یه تازه دیپلمم بهت یه پیشنهاد میکنم فقط کتاب درسیتو خوب بجو و بخورش که چیزی ازش نمونه من خودم ادبیاتو ریاضیو  فقط کتاب خوندم20شدم  زیستم از رو کتاب خوندم میتونستم 20شم ولی2تا سوالو اشتباه خوندم وقتی کلیدو دیدم فهمیدم چه غلطی کردم ولی زمینو شیمیواز رو گلواژه خودم شدم18.75و17.75 فقط کتاب درسیو بخون سال به سال داره مفهومی تر میشه پیشنهاد من بود خود دانی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## par.rah

راستی الان که یادم میاد قلمچی هم یه کتاب داشت زرد رنگ بود از هر درسی 4-5 دوره نهایی گذاشته بود البته فکر کنم واه جمع بندی خوب باشه

----------


## par.rah

> اقا من یه تازه دیپلمم بهت یه پیشنهاد میکنم فقط کتاب درسیتو خوب بجو و بخورش که چیزی ازش نمونه من خودم ادبیاتو ریاضیو  فقط کتاب خوندم20شدم  زیستم از رو کتاب خوندم میتونستم 20شم ولی2تا سوالو اشتباه خوندم وقتی کلیدو دیدم فهمیدم چه غلطی کردم ولی زمینو شیمیواز رو گلواژه خودم شدم18.75و17.75 فقط کتاب درسیو بخون سال به سال داره مفهومی تر میشه پیشنهاد من بود خود دانی


اول کتاب درسی و واسه حل سوال کتابای دیگه
ببینید کتاب درسی یعنی فیزیک رو هم کامل متنش رو بخونیدا..خط به خط امکان طرح سوال داره

----------


## Orwell

آقا من امروز هرچی گشتم این کتابای گلبرگ گلواژه گیر نیومد
میگن فقط باید از تهران سفارش بدی چون الان فصلش نیست  :Yahoo (2):  
تمام کتابفروشیای معروف شهر کتابای اضافیشون رو برگشت زدن
فروشگاه مرکزیش تهران هست
زنگ زدم کسی حواب نداد
ببینم ایا میشه پول براشون کارت به کارت کنم اونام کتابارو بفرستن یا نه

الان به فروشگاه واژه نگار تهران هم زنگ زدم ( نمایندگی گلواژه )
اونم میگه موجود نداریم  :Yahoo (21): 
همه جا میگن فصلش نیست الان
خب مگه پرتقال توسرخ میخوام بخرم که میگن الان فصلش نیست ؟!  :Yahoo (21): 
فروشگاه مرکزیشونم جواب نمیده

----------


## sam-n

> آقا من امروز هرچی گشتم این کتابای گلبرگ گلواژه گیر نیومد
> میگن فقط باید از تهران سفارش بدی چون الان فصلش نیست  
> تمام کتابفروشیای معروف شهر کتابای اضافیشون رو برگشت زدن
> فروشگاه مرکزیش تهران هست
> زنگ زدم کسی حواب نداد
> ببینم ایا میشه پول براشون کارت به کارت کنم اونام کتابارو بفرستن یا نه
> 
> الان به فروشگاه واژه نگار تهران هم زنگ زدم ( نمایندگی گلواژه )
> اونم میگه موجود نداریم 
> ...


به نظر من الان لازم نداری 
از ابان به اونور بگیر که نمونه سوالات شهریور 94 هم داشته باشه
گلبرگ گلواژه یا بنی هاشم هردوتاش خوبن هر کدوم بود همونو بگیر

----------


## HellishBoy

> سلام دوستان.یه سوال،واسه امتحان نهایی کتاب پرسمان گاج خوبه یا کتاب زرد امتحان یار که بازم مال گاج؟



من پستای قبلیو نخوندم ولی اگه از نظر درسنامه میخوای بنظرم انتشارات متفاوت تو درسای متفاوت بگیر .... پرشمان بنظرم یکم دیگه قدیمی شده واسه این سوالای مفهومی جدید !!! اگه درس خاصی مد نظرته بگو بهت معرفی کنم ...

----------


## sis413

> اول کتاب درسی و واسه حل سوال کتابای دیگه
> ببینید کتاب درسی یعنی فیزیک رو هم کامل متنش رو بخونیدا..خط به خط امکان طرح سوال داره


بااین بخش کاملا موافقم امسال از زیر نویس یکی از عکسا سوال اومده بود
من به سوالای سالای قبل اکتفا کردم فکر کردم امسالم درهمون حده ولی سخت تر بود
یه سوال چرا منو نقل قول کردین؟من که همین حرفو زدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

*به هیچ وجه برای نهایی کتاب تکمیلی لازم نیست*

از همون اول سال تستی بخونید و همون کتابای تستی که دارید کار کنید!البته دینی و ادبیات رو بیشتر تشریحی بخونید
به همه ی درسا هم توجه کنید! مثلا من خیلی به زبان فارسی توجه نداشتم و نمره ام از بقیه درسا کمتر شد.
از عید به بعد هم تست رو بزارید کتار و تشریحی بخونید (فقط کتاب درسی)و نمونه سوالا رو حل کنید(میتونید سوالا رو دانلود کنید)

البته اگه دیدید تو یه درسی, تشریحی خیلی ضعیف هستید کتاب پرسمان گاج یا مرجع نهایی مهروماه رو بخونید


من با همین روش معدلم 19.80 شد

موفق باشید

----------


## AmiR_KHD

فقط و فقط کتاب درسیو تمریناش....

مخصوصا متناش...مو به مو بخونید....در طول سال بخونید که شب امتحان اصلا جبران نمیشه..

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من از این به بعد هر گفت بنی هاشمی یا هر جزوه ی نمونه سوال امتحان نهایی دیگه ای بدون حرف الکی میزنه
فقط کتاب رو خط به خط بخون همین
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## par.rah

> بااین بخش کاملا موافقم امسال از زیر نویس یکی از عکسا سوال اومده بود
> من به سوالای سالای قبل اکتفا کردم فکر کردم امسالم درهمون حده ولی سخت تر بود
> یه سوال چرا منو نقل قول کردین؟من که همین حرفو زدم


حوصله نداشتم کپی پیست کنم....یه دکمه نقل قول رو زدم و کل متنتون اومد! به همین راحتی!
ر.اسپم!:نهایی هم سخت شده مثه کنکور! خوب بخونید

----------


## par.rah

> سلام دوست عزیز
> به نظر من از این به بعد هر گفت بنی هاشمی یا هر جزوه ی نمونه سوال امتحان نهایی دیگه ای بدون حرف الکی میزنه
> فقط کتاب رو خط به خط بخون همین
> موفق باشی
> بای



بله ولی خب حداقل 12 نمره از نهایی مشابه سالای قبله پس حل دوره های گذشته(بنی هاشم یا گلبرگ) میتونه مفید باشه

----------


## par.rah

> فقط و فقط کتاب درسیو تمریناش....
> 
> مخصوصا متناش...مو به مو بخونید....در طول سال بخونید که شب امتحان اصلا جبران نمیشه..


نظر من اینه که درطول سال کتاب رو خوب خوب بجوید! و تو اون 2-3 روز که واسه هر درس وقته بیشتر سوالای نهایی رو بصورت آزمون حل کنید و کتاب رو مرور سریع کنید

----------


## sis413

یه پیشنهاد دیگه قبل از خوندن کتاب درسی به هیچ وجه سوالای سالای قبلو نگاه نکنید بعد از این که خوب کتابو خوندین برین سوالارو حل کنین

----------


## aliseydali

چون امسال یعنی سال 94 امتحانات نهایی به سال های گذشته شباهت زیادی نداشتند من توصیه ام اینه که در طول سال سوالات نهایی رو حل نکنید 

کتابهایی مثل دوسالانه میتونه کمکتون کنه چون سوالا خوب و سطح بالایی داره 
فقط سعی کنید سوالات جدید و خوب را در منزل تمرین کنید نه سوالات سال های گذشته

موفق باشید

----------


## the END

> چون امسال یعنی سال 94 امتحانات نهایی به سال های گذشته شباهت زیادی نداشتند من توصیه ام اینه که در طول سال سوالات نهایی رو حل نکنید 
> 
> کتابهایی مثل دوسالانه میتونه کمکتون کنه چون سوالا خوب و سطح بالایی داره 
> فقط سعی کنید سوالات جدید و خوب را در منزل تمرین کنید نه سوالات سال های گذشته
> 
> موفق باشید


دوست عزیز سوالات امسال هم مثل سال های گذشته همون روند رو داشته.هیچ کدوم از سوالات سوالاتی نبودند که توی سال های گذشته و تمارین کتاب نباشن.
نیاز به هیچ کتاب کمک آموزشی نیست... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## aliseydali

> دوست عزیز سوالات امسال هم مثل سال های گذشته همون روند رو داشته.هیچ کدوم از سوالات سوالاتی نبودند که توی سال های گذشته و تمارین کتاب نباشن.
> نیاز به هیچ کتاب کمک آموزشی نیست...


منم اینو از دوشانم شنیده بودم من خودم 93 نهایی دادم

----------

